# Comprare software

## koma

non per fare il guastafeste ma non compro software da un anno (da neverwinter) e se nn contiamo nwn da sempre

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> non per fare il guastafeste ma non compro software da un anno (da neverwinter) e se nn contiamo nwn da sempre

 

Non capisco cosa importi da quanto non compri software. Ad ogni modo i sorgenti da CVS sono intesi per chi contribuisce attivamente allo sviluppo di winex, per questo sono stati tolti da portage, non sono fatti per essere usati dagli utenti finali. Questi ultimi dovrebbero pagare, se davvero vogliono usare il prodotto.

Ovviamente tutto è lasciato all'onestà dell'utente...

----------

## bld

 *koma wrote:*   

> non per fare il guastafeste ma non compro software da un anno (da neverwinter) e se nn contiamo nwn da sempre

 

Credo che sia arrivato il momento per farlo.  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

avete ragione non avrei dovuto parlarne su un forum pubblico. Rispetto le idee altrui ma mai le imposizioni. Quello che faccio non è affar vostro e non avrei dovuto coinvolgermi mi spiace. Semplicemente NON compro software e nn lo comprerò fino a quando non potrò permettermi di farlo. Questo per uno specifico motivo non ho soldi. Quei pochi che ho cerco di spenderli in hardware. Spero capirete che uno studente di famiglia non ricca che nn trova lavoro perchè è in una zona di M non possa anche spendere soldi in software. Non ora non oggi sicuramente un domani.

Dico sicuramente perchè come ho detto e ribadisco rispetto molto il lavoro altrui ma non posso fermarmi al non usare delle cose (che posso comunque reperire) e quindi non imparare quando c'è gente che usa software illegale pur potendoselo permettere. mi spiace molti non condivideranno la mia idea siete liberi di manifestarlo e di CERCARE di portarmi sulla retta via ma vi avverto che l'unico metodo è comprare il software e regalarmelo perchè io nn posso permettermelo.

Scusatemi ancora una volta per questi flame ma non volevo sicuramente scatenarli semplicemente la pensiamo in modo differente.

Koma

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> Semplicemente NON compro software e nn lo comprerò fino a quando non potrò permettermi di farlo. Questo per uno specifico motivo non ho soldi. Quei pochi che ho cerco di spenderli in hardware. Spero capirete che uno studente di famiglia non ricca che nn trova lavoro perchè è in una zona di M non possa anche spendere soldi in software. Non ora non oggi sicuramente un domani.

 

Onestamente, non mi interessano i tuoi problemi, non sono giustificazioni valide. Se non hai i soldi per permetterti qualcosa, ciò non ti autorizza ad infrangere la legge per ottenerla.

 *koma wrote:*   

> Dico sicuramente perchè come ho detto e ribadisco rispetto molto il lavoro altrui ma non posso fermarmi al non usare delle cose (che posso comunque reperire) e quindi non imparare quando c'è gente che usa software illegale pur potendoselo permettere.

 

Il fatto che ci sia gente che fa qualcosa di illegale non significa che sia meno illegale farlo. Ad ogni modo non credo tu non possa fare a meno di winex...

 *koma wrote:*   

> mi spiace molti non condivideranno la mia idea siete liberi di manifestarlo e di CERCARE di portarmi sulla retta via ma vi avverto che l'unico metodo è comprare il software e regalarmelo perchè io nn posso permettermelo.

 

Per quanto mi riguarda puoi fare ciò che vuoi, la responsabilità è tua, basta che tieni i discorsi di pirateria fuori dal forum. CMQ, se davvero ci sono dei prodotti software a cui non puoi assolutamente rinunciare mi piacerebbe sapere quali sono.

----------

## almafer

sono un felice cliente di transgaming, pago pochi dollari per ottenere tutte le versioni aggiornate e contribuisco a che il progetto vada avanti

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Onestamente, non mi interessano i tuoi problemi, non sono giustificazioni valide. Se non hai i soldi per permetterti qualcosa, ciò non ti autorizza ad infrangere la legge per ottenerla.

 

Soprattutto quando esiste un mare di software open che può sotituire praticamente ogni software closed   :Twisted Evil: 

/me che non può resistere quando si tratta di fare paterni rimproveri a qualcuno che conosce  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Il topic e' stato splittato in quanto e' cambiato totalmente l'argomento.

Splittato da questa thread. - bsolar

----------

